# Greedy Rabbits...the newer thread!



## chinmom (Jun 26, 2007)

Another new thread...I love watching these photo threads, but once they get to 10 pages and a bunch of the links are broken, it takes a really long time to load. So here's a new one!! 

Post pictures of your furry fluffies pigging out!

Georgie loves his wheat grass:






Georgie andhis Salad Shelf:





Mmmmm...I love me some dandelion!


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rudy loves her Celentro She never lets Prince have any of it


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Gimmie gimmie GIMMIE!*

Sorry about the poor quality! x


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

White Chocolate in the radishes (they eat the greens)





Hazel eating dinner





Shopping Day!!





Sharing some wheatgrass


----------



## chinmom (Jun 26, 2007)

I love the one of Hazel and the shopping bags...adorable!!


----------



## myLoki (Jun 26, 2007)

Loves his greens!











t.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 27, 2007)

*CRAISINS:shock:.....OH MUH GAWD!














*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 27, 2007)

After all, it was Pebbles Birthday! :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jun 27, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> After all, it was Pebbles Birthday! :biggrin2:


:bouquet:Happy Birthday to Pebbles!!!:bunnydance::birthday


----------



## babymaker64 (Jul 7, 2007)

Heres my greedy guy.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 12, 2007)

This is my first bunny I had pigging out.


----------



## msfancy (Jul 19, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"A whole yard of green grass, all for me..." lol, that was before Pippin came along [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"Mom-slave, geez, the dog isn't eating his food (ok, fine, he was, but he was kind enough to step away.. he knows his place!), so I'm sure he won't mind me sitting in it... all I want is a drink.. and the water in my bottle, yeah, just not good enough.. gosh, I'm a freakin princess..."[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"OMG, grapes!"[/align]


----------

